# SMOK TFV4 Mini



## 6ghost9 (16/9/15)

Hello beautiful!!!
http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tfv4-mini

The TFV4 Mini is a compact tank from SMOK. With 22 mm in diameter, this mini tank matches a wide range of mods. Featuring eight brand new cores: TF-CLP2, TF-S6, TF-RCA, TF-Ti, TF-N2, TF-N2 Air Core, TF-T2, and TF-T2 Air Core, it’s designed to bring you unexpected vaping experience. The top refill design makes filling as easy as it gets. The double-layered drip tip has also been improved on the inner layer of glass to avoid scalding. TFV4 mini is truly one of a kind!

Look at this picture: It would seem that a CUBE MINI is also on the way:





More advanced TF-CLP2, Clapton Dual Coil Head has more surface area in contact with the wick to give off more vapor.




The new Coil Lineup..





Smok seems to be storming the market with all these new coils and I WANT!!! Vendors any idea when these will be available? But please bring them in black as well...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dubz (16/9/15)

Awesome! Love it! Can't wait .


----------



## Silver (16/9/15)

Thread moved to who has stock


----------



## 6ghost9 (16/9/15)

Silver said:


> Thread moved to who has stock



Thanks Silver. I didnt think to put it in here as this was the first I heard of it. Thought it should go in new hardware. But thanks for moving it to the correct place.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/9/15)

Good lord. Smok are really setting the standards high.

I can't wait to get my hands on this beauty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naeem (16/9/15)

Cant wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (16/9/15)

As an TFV4 lover, I cant wait for this but more so, all the coils. 
Kinda frustrating waiting so long for all these coils.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Lim (16/9/15)

Trying to get the coils only, but it is still not available... 

TFV4 and Mini uses the same coils, only different in size.


----------



## Cave Johnson (17/9/15)

Lim said:


> Trying to get the coils only, but it is still not available...
> 
> TFV4 and Mini uses the same coils, only different in size.


Don't forget to let me know when you get the coils. Looking at the 6 coil and dual nickel.


----------



## Achmat89 (13/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/10/15)

I want one of these in black.
Any idea when stock will be available?


----------



## Willyza (18/10/15)

Waiting for the Mini in Black SetUp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (18/10/15)

and maybe if we lucky they might bring this in as well from Smok


----------



## Noddy (18/10/15)

@Willyza there is one vendor bringing these in. http://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/mods/products/smok-treebox-tc-mod-75-watt?variant=7494616195


----------



## Willyza (18/10/15)

@Noddy Thanks Dude will check it out


----------

